# Best way and products to remove scratches in the lacquer.



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Hi,

I just recently bought bmw for my misses and both side is full of light scratches on the lacquer , after use t cut scratch remover + autoglym paint restoration + autoglym super resin polish + and meguiars X and A foam pad that I had attached to the drill ( and with all the careful of the world )manage to make them not very visible but if you check in some angles you can still see it, sorry I tried to make a pictures but I did not manage to capture the starches.

I'm pretty confident that the scratches are only in the lacquer.

Some body could tell me what is the best way to remove it? Maybe with a DA polisher and some more aggressive compound?


----------



## digital_dreamer (Aug 28, 2011)

Checkout detailing world forum.... Loads of good advice.

BMW paint tends to very hard so a rotary might be better but have to be careful.

Polish 3m do some good pads and polish.

Megs do a da and micro fibre system that seems to correct well from what people had said.


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

Done a few BMW's and funnily enough a scratch repair on an E92 yesterday morning, BMW lacquer is like concrete. Your problem would benefit from a machine polish 8) :wink:


----------



## Auditto (Jan 11, 2008)

Thanks guys!!

The question now is.....DA or normal polisher? I have seen a silverline for around 50£, that I think that you could not wrong!


----------



## darylbenfield (Jun 29, 2011)

If your buying a machine I suggest you spend a few quid and purchase something like a DAS6 or G220 if your just starting out.


----------

